# Late 80's Colnago - Tretubi SL?



## brcampbe (May 28, 2011)

I have a Colnago which I believe to be a late 80's model of some sort, since it has internal cable routing. The only perplexing thing about it is that it is made of Tretubi SL, and the chainstays are a bit longer than most 80's Colnagos I have seen. I thought it at first to be a fake, but it has chrome panto'd Colnago lugs and clover leaf indents at the top of the seat stays, and it has the clover leaf cutout on the BB shell. It is bright red with yellow writing, similar to Ferrari colors.

What model could this be? The tubes are round, not shaped like a master. I will try to get a picture up.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

"Tretubi" just means "Three Tubes" ... so you have an SL frame with unbranded stays (which is likely irrelevant). Pics would be useful.


----------

